# رجة الفرامل .. اسبابها وعلاجها وطرق الوقاية منها بجهد شخصي



## HaMzAsW (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :::20:
بعضنا يعيش في مناطق تكون مرتفعة عن سطح البحر:87: .. بالنسبة لي .. انا اعيش في منطقة عسير في السعودية على ارتقاع شاهق جدا وهناك حتى ننزل الى المدن المنخفضة ما يسمى ب (العقبة ") :10::10: وهي عبارة عن نزول شديد مع التفافات شديدة لأكثر من كيلومترين الى ثلاثة:86::86::86: .. وكثير منا عند النزول عليها ينزل على الفرامل :77:.. اي نضغط على الفرامل طوال النزول الطويل ... مما يؤدي الى سخن زيت الفرامل وربما الى انعدامها تماما (وهو يحصل في حالات قليلة تؤدي الى حوادث:68::80::80 اما ان لم تنعدم الفرامل فيسخن الهوب مع الكوليات:73:
(القماشات) على حد سواء ... وخصوصا اذا سخن الهوب الى درجة حرارة مرتفعة فإنك عندما تنهي رحلتك فسوف يبرد بسرعة ولن يعود الى شكله الطبيعي ابدا .. مما يؤدي في اغلب الاحيان الى ظهور مطبات صغيرة وقد تصبح كبيرة في بعض الاحيان:55::55::55: .. واغلبنا قد يظن ان هذا الشيء ناتج عن ان الكوليات بحاجة الى تغيير:15: وهذا قد يخفف من الاهتزازات قليلا وقد يعدمها في حالات كثيرة .... ولكن بعد فترة قد تعود وربما بقوة اكبر في بعض الاحيان .:3:. وكثير مننا قد يذهب الى الميكانيكي الذي غير الكوليات له ويتهمه بإتهامات مختلفة تؤدي الى مشاكل:71::71: .... اما سبب الوقاية منها :
وهو جعل الجير يمسك بالسيارة ... (ان كان عادي بتخفيف النمرة ) و (ان كان اوتوماتيك بتخفيف النمرة اضيا وهو موجود في جميع سيارات الجير الاوتوماتيك كأرقام الى جانب حرف d ك 1-2-3 وربما في المرسيدس 4 ) وبهذا قد تزيد دورات الموتور ولكن سيمسك السيارة بفاعلية وامان اكثر من الفرامل .:20::20::20:.. وربما قد تحدث هذه المشكلة مع بعض الناس في المدن ,.. وهذا يعتمد على اسلوب القيادة :1::1:... كالناس الذين يمشون بسرعة كبيرة ثم يضغطون على الفرامل بكثرة .:60::60:. وكما قال خير البشر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (الرفق ماكان في شيء الا زانه) وكذلك في القيادة :75::75::75:
اما علاجها ...اذا كانت المطبات خفيفة فيمكن حلها بخرط الهوبات .. اما اذا كانت كبيرة فيجب تغييرها وفي كلا الحالات يجب تغيير الكوليات
اتمنى ان يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد للكثير منكم وهو مهم لإجتناب الحوادث على النزلات الطويلة ... وتذكروا .. السرعة قاتلها جدا جدا جدا جدا:83::83::83::83::83:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56::56:

*​


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نصيحة مفيدة لقيادة السيارة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أبوأحسان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. وسلمك من شر الحوادث والمطبات


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي حمزة متى نشعر في المطبات " الرجة " في الفرامل سواء صغيرة او كبير؟؟ عند سير السيارة بشكل طبيعي نشعر فيها؟ ام عند الفرملة؟؟

بارك الله فيك على الشرح وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## HaMzAsW (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا جدا جدا جدا
وسيد ابو ربحي تشعر بالرجة عند الضغط على الفرامل وفي بعد الاحيان اذا كانت كبيرة قد تشعر بها قليلا عند المشي
واتمنى انني اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## HaMzAsW (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ذكرتي خيي * ابو ربحي احيانا قد تحصل الرجة عند السرعة العالية بدون ضغط الفرامل وقد يكون ذلك بسبب جلد المقص بحاجة الى تغيير او ان الدواليب بحاجة الى ترصيص او تغير (اذا كنت ماسحة منذ فترة طويلة ) او قد تكون مسامير الدولاب (الكفر) غير مشدودة بشكل جيد وغالبا ما يكون ذلك في الكفرات (الدواليب ) الامامية في اغلب الاحيان
*


----------

